# attrezzo o atrezzo



## Valtiel

Bon dia, bona tarda o bona nit segons convingui.

Jo sempre havia cregut que la paraula _atrezzo_ s’escrivia així en català, però avui a classe de teatre el professor ens ha explicat que s’ha adaptat com _attrezzo_. Ho he comprovat i sembla que és veritat. La meva pregunta es: ¿d’on surt aquesta _t_ addicional? Jo crec que en català, les _t_ dobles no son naturals, ni les _z_, que s’han quedat com al terme original. No entenc per què s’ha fet aquesta «adaptació». Espero que algú pugui explicar-me i aclarir-me aquest tema.

Salut.


----------



## Agró

Bona tarda.
El _diccionari.cat_ dóna "attrezzo", amb dues tes, adaptació respectuosa amb l'original italià. Sembla la solució més lògica. Si hi posem només una 't', perquè hi posem dues 'z'?:



*attrezzo*


 

  [*mot it*., del fr. _attrait_, part. substantivat de l'ant. fr. _attraire_, del ll. vg. *_attragere_, cl. _adtrahĕre_ 'atreure']


----------



## Valtiel

Moltes gràcies per respondre.

Segons tenia entès i veig a Internet, a l’italià s’escriu amb una sola _t_ (potser coexisteixen dues formes). El que sembla que diu el _diccionari.cat_ és que el terme original és francès, i al català agafem la ortografia d’allà. Però segueixo sense veure la lògica o la necessitat d’escriure dos _t_, i tampoc dos _z_. Hauria d’adaptar-se de manera adient per al sistema ortogràfic català; no sé, potser alguna cosa com _atretzo.
_
¿Què més podeu dir-me? Salut.


----------



## Azzurra

Hola:


no sé si pot servir d'ajuda, però estàs segur que al italià es diu “atrezzo”? Jo crec que és amb la doble “t”, com la paraula “attrezzo” en el sentit genèric de eina (més allà de la terminologia del teatre,que desconeix), com diu Agró.

Veig que també dieu “attrezzista”:

_m. _i_ f._[PR] [JE] Tècnic responsable de l’attrezzo.  [DIEC2]

Salut!


----------



## Valtiel

Bé, jo no sé italià, però segons veig a tot arreu, s’escriu amb una sola _t_; també és possible, com ja vaig dir, que totes dues formes coexisteixin.

Del _DRAE_:

*atrezo*

(Del it. _atrezzo_).

*1. *m._ Cinem._ y_ Teatro._*utilería.*

Igualment això no importa, perquè el que jo vull saber és per què han fet aquesta falsa adaptació impròpia del sistema ortogràfic català; o si realment no és una adaptació, per què donem per bona una paraula estrangera que potser podria traduir-se amb una paraula catalana o, en tot cas, adaptar-se adequadament.

Gràcies. A veure si al final arribem a alguna conclusió satisfactòria... Salut.


----------



## Agró

Al DRAE van errats. La forma correcta en italià es amb dues tes. Aquesta és la definició que tenim al diccionari WR (italià):
http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/attrezzo

L'adaptació al castellà em sembla correcta.
En català, la millor opció, per a mi, és deixar-lo tal qual.


----------



## merquiades

Agró said:


> Al DRAE van errats. La forma correcta en italià es amb dues tes. Aquesta és la definició que tenim al diccionari WR (italià):
> http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/attrezzo
> 
> L'adaptació al castellà em sembla correcta.
> En català, la millor opció, per a mi, és deixar-lo tal qual.



Tens raó, Agró.  Sembla que el castellà ha adoptat "atrezzo" i "atrezo".  http://es.wiktionary.org/wiki/atrezzo
Les pàgines amb "atrezzo" en castellà són freqüents.  El català haurà pres erròniament aquesta adoptació dolenta de l'italià.
Prefereixo l'original italià, però si no es fa servir ningú...


----------



## Valtiel

Gràcies per les noves respostes.
No sé de cap bon diccionari italià a Internet (apart d’aquest mateix), però he provat un i només recull que en efecte s’escriu amb dos _t_ (i a més amb accent a la _e_, però crec que això no és correcte); si busques _atrezzo_, no et dóna cap resultat, el mateix que passa amb aquest de WordReference. Si és cert que s’escriu _attrezzo_ només a l’italià, i no _atrezzo_ també, llavors és que el _DRAE_ està equivocat (està confirmat: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObtenerHtml?IDLEMA=8711&NEDIC=Si) i al castellà s’han fet males adaptacions del terme, mentre que al català sembla ser que encara no l’hem modificat de cap manera.
Bé, ara ho tinc tot una mica més clar, encara que hi ha coses que m’agradaria tenir més clares o segures.
Gràcies altra vegada.


----------



## ursu-lab

La paraula italiana és "a*tt*rezzo" amb dues "t", *sempre*, i també els derivats: a*tt*rezzare, a*tt*rezzista, etc.
L'accent a la paraula no s'escriu a l'italià perquè només posem l'accent quan és a l'última vocal  (felicità, virtù, però, etc.), tret d'algunes (poques) excepcions.  L'has trobat escrit amb l'accent perquè als diccionaris -i només als diccionaris- s'explica com es pronuncia quan l'accent tònic cau en una vocal com "e" i "o" que poden ser è/é o ó/ò (com en català).
És a dir: es diu  "attrézzo" i no "attrèzzo", però s'escriu "attrezzo" .

Per cert, com ha comentat Azzurra en italià "attrezzo" vol dir "eina" genèrica: gli attrezzi del mestiere -> les eines de l'ofici. 
Només la paraula "attrezzista" es refereix directament a l'ofici teatral: attrezzista di scena.


Dos diccionaris molt bons de l'italià que pots consultar a la xarxa són el Treccani i el Garzanti (www.garzantilinguistica.it).


----------



## Valtiel

Moltes gràcies per les aclaracions i els enllaços! Ara sí que ho tinc tot clar. No m’imaginava que als diccionaris d’italià s’escriuen accents d’aquesta manera... És com jo dic: si tens voluntat i ganes, és impossible que no aprenguis constantment!

Gràcies altre cop.

Salut.


----------



## ursu-lab

Valtiel said:


> Moltes gràcies per les aclaracions i els enllaços! Ara sí que ho tinc tot clar. No m’imaginava que als diccionaris d’italià s’escriuen accents d’aquesta manera... És com jo dic: si tens voluntat i ganes, és impossible que no aprenguis constantment!
> 
> Gràcies altre cop.
> 
> Salut.



De res.


----------

